# At what age did you notice the matts appear



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Bailey is now 7 months old and I noticed last week he had two little tangles in his fur, the first was on his neck and the other was on his paw, they were quite easy to get out, I'm just wondering if they are likely to get bigger and harder to get rid of, the thing is he is losing a small amount of fur as I have noticed them on my rug over the last few weeks, do you think that he may not matt as much as his puppy hair is shedding,.

What age did you start to notice your dogs fur matting and what coat do they have, ie really curly and doesn't/or does shed hair or wavy/straight etc..

This will be interesting to know xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think they are all slightly different...Betty never shed any puppy hair at all..i think her matting was worst from 6 Months to a year...it seems to have settled down a bit in the past few months - although still a struggle because her fur is so thick!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady was the same as betty...never really shed her puppy fur...but at just about 6 months she became a matty mess!!!
her coat has calmed a bit now too...but I do also tend to keep her a bit shorter than I used to which probably helps....but her hairs is so thick that alot of matts hide in there , and I can't get a slicker brush right through her hair at all...I end up using a comb most of the time.....Colin...what do you use on Betty...not that you are the grooming guru.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit didn't start matting until 9 months but he has very thick fur too, which also sheds when I run a comb through it, but not on any floors or furniture. I can collect about a cotton wool ball's worth each time I comb him all over. I use a Karlie comb, which Colin is using too - recommended by Embee with Flo & Remy. This is the only tool that I can use to get through Biscuit's fur.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Lady was the same as betty...never really shed her puppy fur...but at just about 6 months she became a matty mess!!!
> her coat has calmed a bit now too...but I do also tend to keep her a bit shorter than I used to which probably helps....but her hairs is so thick that alot of matts hide in there , and I can't get a slicker brush right through her hair at all...I end up using a comb most of the time.....Colin...what do you use on Betty...not that you are the grooming guru.


I have a whole host of combs and brushes. The Karli coarse comb is good as you can (sort of ) run it through the coat but as the teeth are quite wide apart small knots/matts can slip through. I try to use mainly a ball pin slicker as it is not as harsh as the regular ones. If I come across any matts I try to break them down with a matt splitter and matt breaker first then use the Les Pooches brushes as they are quite robust ( but Betty hates them!!). I try not to concentrate on one area/knot for too long at a time as Betty gets distressed...I brush elsewhere then go back to it for another go and so on until the job is done. I used to brush every day without fail but can now skip the odd day without paying the price!! I have read that other people groom their dogs when wet but with Betty's fur it is completely impossible - even if it is slightly damp it is a nightmare - thank god for dog blasters!!
I always groom Betty on a grooming table as it makes a huge difference too - one evening last week I thought I would just try to brush her whilst she was on the sofa....no chance ...she is off like a shot!! I do believe that having the right tools makes life a lot easier


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awesome...I will look into seeing if I can get one of those here. her fur is just so thick...and when I comb her I get balls of fluff...so it is totally needed.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

alright then....I will just have to start my Christmas list! will be worth it to do myself for when we have 2 poos.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau was around 6 months too though I do groom her as soon as I find one as she tends to like to sleep next to me on the sofa so I have a bag with brushes etc to hand in case I find one whilst stroking her! She does have quite long fur but it is also quite fine so can see any matts quite easily


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent was the same as Betty and Lady, no shedding as a pup but from ~6 months matts from hell appeared (and a slightly bashful/guilty visit to the groomers to get rid of the matts). 
Warning though, we think Vincent has been slightly affected by us trying to brush matts out so now hates being brushed and put up his non violent resistance (he never ever growls or bites, but shuffles away and rolls about to avoiod the brush).
We've been working hard to get him used to it and now he's ok on the body but his ears are a no go area  so we're having to have his silky ears cut shot (the hair!!! not his actual ears......)


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> awesome...I will look into seeing if I can get one of those here. her fur is just so thick...and when I comb her I get balls of fluff...so it is totally needed.


If you can't get A Karli coarse comb locally - I will get one for you and send to you....my early christmas present to you


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Rufini said:


> Vincent was the same as Betty and Lady, no shedding as a pup but from ~6 months matts from hell appeared (and a slightly bashful/guilty visit to the groomers to get rid of the matts).
> Warning though, we think Vincent has been slightly affected by us trying to brush matts out so now hates being brushed and put up his non violent resistance (he never ever growls or bites, but shuffles away and rolls about to avoiod the brush).
> We've been working hard to get him used to it and now he's ok on the body but his ears are a no go area  so we're having to have his silky ears cut shot (the hair!!! not his actual ears......)


How funny...Betty's ears are the one area she LOVES being groomed...now feet and legs is another story!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Colin Lady is like Betty too! I can do her ears no problem! but legs and feet! oh my the fight we have.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> If you can't get A Karli coarse comb locally - I will get one for you and send to you....my early christmas present to you


you are too sweet!! I will have a peek and let you know!! Thanks Colin!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I found Molly's first Matt at 5 months  . That doesn't bode well does it?!! And I would say I'm pretty meticulous with her grooming.. Obviously not enough tho!! She does have a very thick, wooly coat. X


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> I have a whole host of combs and brushes. The Karli coarse comb is good as you can (sort of ) run it through the coat but as the teeth are quite wide apart small knots/matts can slip through. I try to use mainly a ball pin slicker as it is not as harsh as the regular ones. If I come across any matts I try to break them down with a matt splitter and matt breaker first then use the Les Pooches brushes as they are quite robust ( but Betty hates them!!). I try not to concentrate on one area/knot for too long at a time as Betty gets distressed...I brush elsewhere then go back to it for another go and so on until the job is done. I used to brush every day without fail but can now skip the odd day without paying the price!! I have read that other people groom their dogs when wet but with Betty's fur it is completely impossible - even if it is slightly damp it is a nightmare - thank god for dog blasters!!
> I always groom Betty on a grooming table as it makes a huge difference too - one evening last week I thought I would just try to brush her whilst she was on the sofa....no chance ...she is off like a shot!! I do believe that having the right tools makes life a lot easier


I've always combed bailey while he has been dry I find it alot easier, I tried him last week while wet and it was a nightmare, he does fluff up alot but it soon settles into a wave/curl.

His coat is quite thick too, quite crinkly on his head and has a curly chest and paws 

Thought I may of been lucky as he sheds but it could still be that he has a while to go before his full adult coat comes through...


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Colin Lady is like Betty too! I can do her ears no problem! but legs and feet! oh my the fight we have.


Is this a poo thing...

Bailey will tolerate me brushing him, he's really good while trimming his face and combing it but the feet...that's another story...especially when trying to trim his nails he's a nightmare he'l whine at me and try and leg it...i could probably get a full groom done in the amount of time it takes to cut his nails...


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Polly's matts didn't really appear until about 11 months and then the matts from hell struck! She will let me groom her ears, back, tummy, but legs, feet and tail are a complete nightmare! Suggestions for helping with this very welcome.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I noticed matts in my girls coat around the time of their first season, not sure it this is related but would be interesting to know ... 

It depends on your cockapoo but usually around 7-10 month of age ... and when they start the serious matt patrol starts in thsi house  I hate matts ... but get them quick to avoid big ones ..

I use a basic plastic comb, flexible slicker (les poochs) and a basic slicker and have a pair of scissor to hand .. as cutting down the matts when close to the skin really helps if I find a tricky one ... 

Found these, cheaper than les poochs I think, but the same flexible design ... will be trying these too ... but it may be more about staying on top of the matts rather than the tools you use ... unless your dog is badly matted I guess. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Master-Groo...O0HM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1342540185&sr=8-4


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

JoJo said:


> I noticed matts in my girls coat around the time of their first season, not sure it this is related but would be interesting to know ...
> 
> It depends on your cockapoo but usually around 7-10 month of age ... and when they start the serious matt patrol starts in thsi house  I hate matts ... but get them quick to avoid big ones ..
> 
> ...


That looks like a really good flexible brush jojo and really similar to the les pooch brushes at half the price, will be good to hear how you get on with it, I haven't bought a slicker yet as I've been using the pet head double sided pin comb for now... I bought a cheap matt master from mikki when he was younger, (still in packet ) may get a karlie comb as others have suggested as it seems to be better at getting through the thicker coat. Xx


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Just out of interest has anyone had a curly cockapoo that doesn't matt..


Or am I being a bit optimistic here...


----------

